
‘This Is a New Phase’: Europe Shifts Tactics to Limit Tech’s Power - Quanttek
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/technology/europe-new-phase-tech-amazon-apple-facebook-google.html
======
LatteLazy
Paywall Bypass:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200731062723/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200731062723/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/technology/europe-
new-phase-tech-amazon-apple-facebook-google.html)

